# ..........



## Claymore (5 Nov 2016)

.........


----------



## Buffalo Chas (5 Nov 2016)

Once again Brian another piece up to your usual exceptionally high standard. Very well done. Can't wait to see what you do with the dragon.

Charley

PS Be interested to hear your assessment of the so called 120 watt vac.


----------



## scrimper (5 Nov 2016)

Superb, Don't know how you do it!


----------



## JimiJimi (6 Nov 2016)

They are amazing! I truly wouldn't know where to start on something like that. Well done!

Jimi


----------



## bodgerbaz (6 Nov 2016)

Brilliant Brian. I can't believe how quickly you produce these.

As you wouldn't sell me one of your hares (hammer) I've had to make my own as my wife is hare mad :shock: :wink: 

For anyone who has never made something like this, let me tell you, it is very precise and will take m-u-c-h longer than Brian takes. He is a master craftsman as far as intarsia is concerned.

Good job Brian =D> 

Barry


----------



## Claymore (6 Nov 2016)

.......


----------



## NazNomad (6 Nov 2016)

They look great, the level of detail is stunning. The only thing I can say about spiral blades with intarsia is that they have a 'relatively' wide kerf and will the pieces fit together as neatly?


----------



## Claymore (6 Nov 2016)

.......


----------



## donwatson (6 Nov 2016)

You create some brilliant work Brian and I am in awe. A big thanks to you for your encouragement.

take care
Don W


----------



## linkshouse (7 Nov 2016)

Another excellent motorbike (okay so I know a Honda 50 isn't a proper motorbike :lol: ) but it's still a nice intarsia.

I don't know how you manage to turn these out at the rate you do. You don't have any little woodland elves down there in Galloway do you?

Regards

Phill


----------



## Claymore (7 Nov 2016)

........


----------



## ChrisR (8 Nov 2016)

Fantastic work yet again Brian. =D> 

Brings back memories, the wife purchased one of these many years back, we started by me following her around on my BMW R80 until she got used to it. 

Things were not going well, her road sense was there as she already had a car licence, but control of the bike was poor.

She signed up for a motorcycle riding course, the one thing she could not manage was riding in and out of closely placed cones, so one of the instructors got on her bike to show her how it was done, but he failed miserably. :roll: 

Well made little bike with plenty of power from a small engine, but a pig to ride. :shock: 

Chris.


----------



## Claymore (8 Nov 2016)

.........


----------



## MrTeroo (8 Nov 2016)

Brian, I have just read a post of yours from July 2014 where you describe yourself as a newbie to scrolls.

How have you become this good in such a short space of time?

Are you self taught?


----------



## Claymore (8 Nov 2016)

.........


----------



## ChrisR (9 Nov 2016)

Brian.

No she never took a bike test, stayed with driving one of those tin boxes with a wheel at each corner, shame on her.

Having said that she was a good pillion passenger, on the BM.  

Chris.

PS. I did make an error in my previous post, it was the C90 she had.


----------



## MrTeroo (9 Nov 2016)

Well to be this good within two years is amazing.

When I saw your brown border collie the other week it inspired me to try my hand at intarsia, so a scroll saw is on my birthday wish list for next March 8) 

I may well be making a nuisance of myself with questions come that time.


----------

